# Help kribs spawning soon!!



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

My question is that i have two JDs and some malawis in my 55 gallon with 2 kribs and was wonderin if i would have to take the kribs out when they spawn and i never had any problems with any of my fish and they coexist fine so i am going to add a ton of rocks and they will be tight enough so the JDs and other cant get in so that might help dont know but i might try. :thumb:


----------

